# Haemochromatosis



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Does anyone suffer from this problem.
Himself has had 4 blood tests up to now and they all show that he has too much iron in his blood.
The symptoms are lethagy, diabetes, aches in joints and all sorts of other things. He has none of the symptoms, he is 69 and works 12 hours a day, doing heavy manual work ( his choice). The doctors say that they are puzzled, and he is going for another blood test.
If not corrected ( blood taken out of his sytem twice a week for up to 2 years) it can cause damage to his internal organs. If it is not haemochromatosis has anyone had anything similar.


----------



## elldwin (Dec 3, 2009)

My doctor suspected I had this last year as my iron levels were far too high but I had no other symptoms other than joint aches. I had several blood tests over a few months with genetic testing eventually, which proved I didn't have it. By this time my iron levels had dropped to a more reasonable level but my doctor had no idea why the level had shot up in the first place.

The only thing I put it down to was taking turmeric capsules for my health. Although on the turmeric ingredients list iron wasn't mentioned when I researched it further I discovered it probably was so I stopped taking the capsules. All I can suggest is your husband checks his diet or does he take additional vitamins etc. that's all I can think of as it may be something quite simple causing it.

Jan


----------



## clubman (Sep 3, 2007)

my husband had this diagnosis 4 years ago. have lots of info, books, forums everywhere, a society down south, etc. etc. as it is 3.00am, I will leave a note to answer himself tomorrow. pam


----------



## clubman (Sep 3, 2007)

Hello There, my wife told me about your husband having been diagnosed with Haemo, I was diagnosed several years ago after a long period of mis-diagnosing by doctors. I can give you a lot of information on what to do and how to contact the Haemo Society, there are a lot of us out there. If you would like to speak please PM me and I will pass on our telephone number.
Regards,
Charles


----------

